# Java not found or not working



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

While getting rid of "ABOUT BLANK" I have managed to corrupt my java. When I try to play on Pogo, I get an error that says "Java not found or not working" I am running win 98se. Can anyone help solve this issue ?


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

Go to this site and download the latest version of java.

good luck


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The much better Microsoft version is available here:

http://files1.majorgeeks.com/files/efb3d8be0319721ef751da0b05d9f6a5/browsers/msjavx86_3810.exe


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

I have already reloaded the latest version of Java & rechecked all the settings. I have tried all of the common checks but I still get the same error.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if you are using a popup blocker disable it while you install


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

As I have stated, I have tried all of the common solutions. If anyone can provide new ideas that will solve this problem, please respond. Thanks !


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i just had the same problem every time i tried to install it would stop and say it could not continue
then it went through but no progam that required it could find it
then it would install and give me a bsod saying windows had shut down to prevent damage ect.and to restart using last known good config.
after half a dozen of these bsod i did my nut and restarted normally and everything started normally with java working again.
i am running sp2 so i put it down to something in that as the cause
even tried installing ms java to no avail


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have the MS Virtual Machine installed?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Download and install msjavx86.exe.

http://files1.majorgeeks.com/files/efb3d8be0319721ef751da0b05d9f6a5/browsers/msjavx86_3810.exe

Then, go to the Control Panel, Java applet and click on the browser tab. Turn off integration into IE so that the VM becomes your default Java application.


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

Elvandil,

I turned off integration into IE, but that still did not help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you install msjavx86?

Try reinstalling IE. You mention you have tried "common solutions", but you didn't say what those are.

You could try removing all traces of Java, both Sun's (Add/Remove) and Microsoft's. Remove all folders with Java as a name.

Look at this page:

http://www.gamecolony.com/msjava.shtml


----------

